# Wage sucks. Driver App sucks. Support sucks. Features suck because...



## DooleyRider (May 15, 2015)

The CEO didn't get laid High School and he has a personal vendetta against business in Silicon Valley with resentment he can't let go of.

Read the article on Geekswire about his interpretation of the public viewing Uber as "the big guy, and not the scrappy guy." He's still grabbing scraps out of payment statements.

Feeling taken advantage of in a previous job does not give you the right to poison your next endeavor... especially is your *CEO of a billion $ company with hundreds of thousands of employees!
*
The guy acts like a child who dropped his ice cream cone with the press and comes off as such in the media.

He then perpetuates the problem by attacking the media? Not in general (dumb idea), but individual journalists (a really dumb idea)?

Uber is a _bottom-line_, "let'scan make another billion" company that is concerned with quantity and not quality. The shift towards quality in terms of support for driver's, has not come and it may never.

Just think about the big companies in that sprouted in Silicon Valley that became and have stayed monster corporations (Apple, Google, Facebook).

Is the employee experience at the above-mentioned companies anything like one of an Uber Driver? Or is it the exact opposite? I think they live pretty good over there  Of course, Uber Driver's technically aren't employees. I'm an independent entrepreneur Uber driver. I'm not an employee. I have faith in third party company integration to help improve income for Uber drivers. For example, you can partner with cool companies like Viewswagen. Check them out at viewswagon and use TFTJ9 to join.

When your CEO is a bufoon that hires Obama's campaign manager and still manages to tie his own shoelaces in public before running from the past... the prognosis is negative. Not to mention a universally low morale and high grievance rate.

Travis Kalanick needs to give himself a slap and/or take a cold shower!
*
*


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Dont listen to landreas, he's the biggest pro uber shill on the sight. You are completely entitled to post your own opinion, thankyou for doing so.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Yet another disgruntled Uber driver.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Yet another disgruntled Uber driver.


My gruntle is about to become dis


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You need to find yourself another lead generator. Taking leads from Uber makes you tremendously unhappy. Back up your *****ing and don't accept another lead from the company that employs Travis as its CEO!
> 
> If you want to keep posting to UberPeople (many do), let's us know how Viewswagen works out or what else you do after Uber. Look fwd to those posts!


"If you want to keep posting to uberpeople"...........newsflash, if he wants to continue posting to uberpeople, he can damn well continue, its NOT UP TO YOU to de cide who can post here, and im getting sick of your up yourself attitutde.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> Dont listen to landreas, he's the biggest pro uber shill on the sight. You are completely entitled to post your own opinion, thankyou for doing so.


You're very welcome!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DooleyRider said:


> The CEO didn't get laid High School and he has a personal vendetta against business in Silicon Valley with resentment he can't let go of.
> 
> Read the article on Geekswire about his interpretation of the public viewing Uber as "the big guy, and not the scrappy guy." He's still grabbing scraps out of payment statements.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the this forum Dooley. Don't be discourage by these uber scabs.


----------



## DooleyRider (May 15, 2015)

How this post has morphed.

Well. LAndreas you seem to be confused about how blogs work. Glad to see you've developed a notorious reputation. I'm assuming you were too galvanized by your reputation and getting the opportunity to 'reprimand' a new member to realize the delightful irony in your response. LAndreas = Travis Kalanick. The impression I got from your post... angry, crude, aggressive, protective.... uneducated, socially misguided maybe. The first four are secondary emotions to being hurt, sad, upset, in emotional distress... just like Travis  but what happened to you? Did you get cut out? Do you get betrayed? That's your personal business that you seem to be smearing all over this website.

Making threats on a blog to a new member (speaking of "backing up *****ing"?) Have a sense of humor? Reevaluate whether 'blogging' is a healthy choice for you.
Laugh a little. Like I am laughing now.
I have nothing to back up... because it's an open blog #help educate LAndreas about blogs.
You made a statement that you cannot backup. Thank you suewho for joining the effort #help educate LAndreas about blogs.

I can inform everyone I'm happy to be here and I will report back on Viewswagon if I get the opportunity.

Join the cause #help educate Leandreas about blogs.


----------



## DooleyRider (May 15, 2015)

Also, in all honesty I personally don't care whether Uber sinks or sails, but I do have concern for those that Rideshare full-time to survive and I wish them the best


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DooleyRider said:


> The CEO didn't get laid High School and he has a personal vendetta against business in Silicon Valley with resentment he can't let go of.
> 
> Read the article on Geekswire about his interpretation of the public viewing Uber as "the big guy, and not the scrappy guy." He's still grabbing scraps out of payment statements.
> 
> ...


If you are an independent contractor, you aren't paid a wage. One could argue that as such, you should be paying Uber from your earnings, but that's just one more technicality.

One of the problems with describing Kalanicks behavior to the general public is that it is simply so over the top, the average person, from my experience anyway barely seems able to process it. Many people seem to assume...... "Oh, he can't be that bad." Unfortunately, is able.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Look up the definition of sociopath..... 
Is Travis Kalanick a sociopath?
I am not a doctor, so I can't say


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Look up the definition of sociopath.....
> Is Travis Kalanick a sociopath?
> I am not a doctor, so I can't say


I ask he same thing. I've asked if he is a sadomasochist too.

Say it!

- Oh...... and a narcissist.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

One thing I can say for sure after 2 years of driving Uber on and off part time.
He is a scam artist, and a bait and switch artist.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DooleyRider welcome to the forum!
How long have you been Driving for Uber?
Don't mind LAndreas. He doesn't think that negative Uber sentiment amongst the Drivers in general, and on uberpeople.net in particular is real.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

he forgot PAX suck also. hehe


----------



## DooleyRider (May 15, 2015)

LAndreas All you've really done here is solidify your misunderstanding if irony in a sort of 'Kalanick-y way'. If you like looking up words in the dictionary, look up "socratic irony" this time. I'll just summarize it specific to this instance. I'm the guy baiting you to expose your own ignorance.

I was laughing (smirking to myself, don't have me 5150'd...I swear I'll jump!) at you because you're seemingly easy to pick on. I could play rope a dope with you forever and you'd never catch up. Instead you re-read your post "several times," panic, and then defensively post back. And the best part is, you're so transparent that I only had to read snippets of some of what you wrote to find it amusing.

You had clumsy attempt to analyze the "data" in a blog post in order to defend yourself. "There's nothing there that would support.... ", (it's all opinions. Conclusions you believe folks should or should not draw are at most a case example. There is no science to this. You're not defending a dissertation proposal or picking apart documents to win a lawsuit. You're just taking blogs too seriously. You 'Kalanicked it up' by dropping the ball and straying from your research oriented approach into name calling

You have to dumb it down for me. Too many big words up there. And what happened to your !'s, you were so colorful with those. Thanks for letting me know that *****ing is interpreted as complaining. I have a feeling most would have just used the word complain rather than risking the potential perceived negative connation of a word you wouldn't want your kids to use.

Be witty, smart, informative, assertive and/or funny. You pulled out that education I clearly "assessed" inaccurately, (that's an example of successful baiting btw), or a dictionary, or both, to demonstrate... well... nothing really. It's another Kalanick post. I want bloggers to start referring to you as Kalanick Jr. or like maybe KJ, or Lil' KJ. --> --> -->--> and so on.

Do you realize that labeling something a "dime dozen" is a "dime a dozen"? Maybe... you did mention something about lack of originality. Make sure you look up irony again. Decide whether you want to be a blog scientist or get baited into an a emotionally charged reaction where you take away from your informative duties.

Also, you have to understand what a blog is. It's not a text book with rights and wrongs. "Value" is relative here. For me, it's currently entertainment value 

I know there is no proof, (right Dr. Kalanick?} of how I am feeling but I will express it directly so you can have "official" blogger documentation: I am feeling happy, balanced, stress free, grateful to be playing with my sweet dog and looking forward to seeing the second Avengers movie tonight with my girlfriend.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Who is this DooleyRider, I think I've fallen in heavy like.


----------



## DooleyRider (May 15, 2015)

and then I'm gone. adios.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

You'll will come back and visit us won't you?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DooleyRider said:


> How this post has morphed.
> 
> Well. LAndreas you seem to be confused about how blogs work. Glad to see you've developed a notorious reputation. I'm assuming you were too galvanized by your reputation and getting the opportunity to 'reprimand' a new member to realize the delightful irony in your response. LAndreas = Travis Kalanick. The impression I got from your post... angry, crude, aggressive, protective.... uneducated, socially misguided maybe. The first four are secondary emotions to being hurt, sad, upset, in emotional distress... just like Travis  but what happened to you? Did you get cut out? Do you get betrayed? That's your personal business that you seem to be smearing all over this website.
> 
> ...


Oopps made some spelling errors, just wanted to welcome dooley again, and that we all appreciate your posts. Also it's flattering getting tagged by someone who claimin in on her ignore list.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

How would you know what I doing writing if i'm on your ignore listl. Obviously you abuse that feature.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

He just likes to say youre on his ignore list, but the kind of people that have to say outloud " haha, im ignoring you" are the kind of attention seekers, who couldnt possibly stand Not knowing what others are saying. Its all just bluff. He couldnt ignore you if he tried.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> He just likes to say youre on his ignore list, but the kind of people that have to say outloud " haha, im ignoring you" are the kind of attention seekers, who couldnt possibly stand Not knowing what others are saying. Its all just bluff. He couldnt ignore you if he tried.


Well I do hope the "dooley" sticks around, and realizes that's more good posters on here then bad.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> Who is this DooleyRider, I think I've fallen in heavy like.


POST # 19 / Beur : ..................Ditto!
Bison prefers the Pseudo-
pseudonym of "Lil'est Tricky'Nicky".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well I do hope the "dooley" sticks around, and realizes that's more good posters on here then bad.


POST # 26 /Lidman : Has anyone else
gotten Flashbacks to
The Scene in the Alan Ladd film "Shane"
where the Towheaded Boy is calling out
to him as The Hero rides off?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 26 /Lidman : Has anyone else
> gotten Flashbacks to
> The Scene in the Alan Ladd film "Shane"
> where the Towheaded Boy is calling out
> to him as The Hero rides off?


"towheaded' is kind of a tough guy's way of saying "flaxen haired". Good choice.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> "towheaded' is kind of a tough guy's way of saying "flaxen haired". Good choice.


POST # 29 /Huberis : Dictionarily Advan-
taged Bostonian sees
the English Language as an Unending
Cornucopia of Communicative Oppor-tunity. In so doing, just now, I've dis-
covered that "flaxen haired" is a Gen-
eralized Description for Blondes.
The "Towheaded" tyke in "Shane" was
"white-blond" as defined by my 2001
American Heritage PBack.

Whoops, I've Tripped Over another Fun
"F" word: "factotum", which Probably
applies to the Vast Majority of Member
Drivers, The Factoti!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Don't think I reprimanded you. I even invited you to return to this forum even after you no longer are an "Uber people", didn't I, to share your uplifting experience how you overcame the state of depression you reveal yourself to be mired in.
> 
> I've further just made a valid observation. The term "*****ing", as the dictionary tells us, is a present day synonym for "bellyaching," which is a colloquial term for "complaining", as you will know. I think their is no doubt there was a lot of complaining in your post.
> 
> ...


Personally, as a long time Uber driver, I think YOU come off as a condescending, judgmental, and arrogant prick.

Just the facts you use the term "I invited you" is enough to make one barf.

This is a message board and people are entitled to post anything they feel like posting, even if your heinous doesn't think it "contributes" anything informational.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Good exchange 

I remember when they were about CIRCLE K vs AM/PM

CROWN VICTORIA vs CHEVY CAPRICE 

cellphone vs pager


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Keep it to were I can understand thank you


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

suewho said:


> Dont listen to landreas, he's the biggest pro uber shill on the sight. You are completely entitled to post your own opinion, thankyou for doing so.


Amen!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Personally, as a long time Uber driver, I think YOU come off as a condescending, judgmental, and arrogant prick.
> 
> Just the facts you use the term "I invited you" is enough to make one barf.
> 
> This is a message board and people are entitled to post anything they feel like posting, even if your heinous doesn't think it "contributes" anything informational.


POST # 31 /GooberX: Bostonian Bison
Wonders if What You
MEANT to say was:

"Your Highness,
You're Heinous!" (Cue "Rimshot" audio.)


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

If the op was smart enough to write some software that deposited money in his bank accout 24/7 he wouldnt be driving for them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You need to find yourself another lead generator. Taking leads from Uber makes you tremendously unhappy. Back up your *****ing and don't accept another lead from the company that employs Travis as its CEO!
> 
> If you want to keep posting to UberPeople (many do), let's us know how Viewswagen works out or what else you do after Uber. Look fwd to those posts!


Your talents are truly amazing!

Single-handed typing with one hand, whilst lovingly caressing Travis's balls with the other. I'm sure you'd swallow if he let you, but even he has standards.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 31 /GooberX: Bostonian Bison
> Wonders if What You
> MEANT to say was:
> 
> ...


The play on words was intentional.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

GooberX said:


> The play on words was intentional.


POST # 39 /GooberX:...........Ditto!


----------

